# GM restarting RWD platform development



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GM restarting RWD platform development*
Posted Jan 16th 2006 by Stuart Waterman








After dropping the ball last year when it put its development plans for the mid-size RWD Zeta architecture on hold, only to see strong sales of the Ford Mustang and DaimlerChrysler's LX-platform RWD cars, GM has restarted development under the new banner of a "global RWD architecture."

The architecture-formerly-known-as-Zeta is being considered for the new Camaro, a redesigned Chevrolet Impala, a Buick sedan, a Buick convertible based on the Velite concept (shown above), a new Pontiac GTO, and the Pontiac Grand Prix.

As originally planned for the Zeta platform, the new architecture will be engineered by GM's Holden subsidiary. The first production version of the new architecture will debut in Australia later this year.

The most controversial issue facing GM execs will be choosing the first U.S.-market car to be built on the new platform. According to Automotive News, the choice will be made by mid-2006, for production in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Holden was already coming out with those cars.. Once again GM USA is riding on Holdens coat tails..


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

I would be all over that Velite, assuming it has the horsies! It's PURTY!!!

Gary


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

teamgs said:


> I would be all over that Velite, assuming it has the horsies! It's PURTY!!!
> 
> Gary



HELL yeah that thing is awesome!!!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!:cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Bout Damn Time GM!!!


----------

